# [Oct 31, 2013] The Fest 12 (Gainesville, FL)



## Matt Derrick (Oct 14, 2013)

THE FEST is an independent multiple-day, multiple-venue underground music festival held annually in Gainesville, FL, with support from the fine folks at No Idea Records. This year THE FEST celebrates 12 years and with age comes growth. FEST 12 is doubling in days _and _taking over two cities for the first time. With FEST growing too large for Gainesville, FL to hold and the influx of attendees from all over the world coming to town a few days early in the past years we have decided to expand FEST 12 in Gainesville, FL to 4 days (Oct 31st, Nov 1st, 2nd, & 3rd 2013) and hostinga PRE-FEST with over 100 bands and five venues in neighboring Tampa, FL in their historic Ybor district (Oct 29th and 30th 2013).

Over 10,000 music lovers will converge on Florida to enjoy the beautiful fall weather and some of the best underground punk, hardcore, indie, and alt-country bands from all over the world. Last year THE FEST 11 hosted 307 musical acts over three days at 12 venues in the heart of Gainesville—home of University of Florida.

Beginning over a 12 years ago with only 60 bands, four stages, and two days, THE FEST has experienced a massive growth rate, now finding the festival outgrowing the amazing city it was birthed in. The past five FESTs have sold out prior to the actual event! THE FEST also finds attendees and bands traveling to Florida from all over the world. Last year 70% of our ticket sales came from outside the state of Florida and 17% were non-US residents.

NOTABLE PAST BANDS

7 Seconds / Able Baker Fox / Against All Authority / Against me! / A Great Big Pile of Leaves / Alexisonfire / American Steel Ampere / Andrew Jackson Jihad / Ann Beretta / Anti-Flag / Armalite / The Arrivals / As Friends Rust / ASG / Assholeparade Atom and his Package / AVAIL / A Wilhelm Scream / Banner Pilot / Baroness / The Blood Brothers / The Bomb / Bomb the music Industry / Bouncing Souls / Braid / The Briefs / Bridge And Tunnel / Broadway Calls / Burning Love Ceremony / Cheap Girls / Chuck Ragan / Circle Takes the Square / Coalesce / Code Orange Kids / Coliseum / The Copyrights Dan Vapid and the Cheats / Dave Dondero / Dead to me / Dear Landlord / Defiance, Ohio / Dillinger Four / The Dopamines The Draft / Drag The River / Dwarves / Engine Down / Ensign / The Ergs / Fake Problems / F.Y.P. / The Falcon Fifth hour hero / Fight Amp / The Figs/ The Flatliners / Fleshies / Floor / Frank Turner / From Ashes Rise / The Front Bottoms /The Gaslight Anthem / Ghost mice / Good Luck / Good Riddance / Gospel / Government warning / Grabass Charlestons/ Grade / Gunmoll / Hard Skin / Har Mar Superstar / The Holy Mountain / Horace Pinker / Hot Water Music / Iron Chic /J Church / Joey Cape / Joyce manor / Kepi Ghoulie / Kyle Kinane / Kylesa / La Dispute / Lagwagon / Larry and his Flask Laura Stevenson / Latterman / Lawrence Arms / Leatherface / Lemuria / Less Than Jake / Look Mexico / The Loved Ones /Lucero / Make Do and Mend / Marked Men / Masked Intruder / Mastodon / Mates of State / Matt & Kim / Mean Jeans/ Me First and the Gimme Gimmes / The Menzingers / The Methadones / Minus the Bear / Mixtapes / Municipal Waste / Mustard Plug / Naked Raygun / Negative Approach / None More Black / Nothington / No Trigger / Off with Their Heads /Old Man Markley / Paint It Black / Paul Baribeau / The Pietasters / Planes Mistaken For Stars / Plow United / P.O.S./ Polar Bear Club / Pretty Girls make Graves / Propagandhi / Radon / Rehasher / Riverboat Gamblers / RVIVR / Russian Circles The Sainte Catherines / Screaming Females / Seaweed / Shellshag / Shook Ones / Sleepy Time Trio / Small Brown Bike Smoke or Fire / Snuff / The Soviettes / Streetlight Manifesto / Strike Anywhere / Suicide Machines / The Swellers Ted Leo and the Pharmacists / Teenage Bottlerocket / This Bike is a Pipe Bomb / Tigers Jaw / Tiltwheel / Tim Barry Titus Andronicus / Torche / ToucheÌÂ AmoreÌÂ / Toys That Kill / Twelve Hour Turn / Underground Railroad to Candyland/ Upright Citizens Brigade Touring Company / Valient Thorr / The Velvet Teen / Young Livers / Young Widows / Youth Brigade


----------



## Deleted member 7149 (Oct 16, 2013)

How much are the tickets? This sounds awesome! Thanx for posting, Matt!!!


----------



## Pepin (Oct 17, 2013)

Yeah for real, how much are they? I'm hopping to Florida very soon.


----------

